# Mid-life crisis



## Mr P (Aug 8, 2012)

I recently saw a pic of me when I was 23 & DAMN, it suddenly hit me ... I'm getting old ! 
I looked in the mirror & noticed a few white hairs, so my midlife crises began ... 
I read some about it & it's pretty normal for us to go through this some experience it from the age of 35 and up, 1 out of 4 men will go through this phase, for most it goes away and the phase ends, and for a few it's more severe... It's like coming to ralization of our own mortality & youth...
 So I went through a phase like this for about 2 weeks, was feeling down, but excercise is the best medicine, I tell u.

So for all you old fucks & haters out there here are a few tips to help u move past this: 

If life throws lemons at u... go make some lemonade & bake a pie with the left overs..

If your short like me.. Go out & get elevator shoes (they make u 3" taller, I used to be 5'7 and now I'm 5'10, I now go out & feel like Jesus Christ! 
 I look at the little guys & say " Get out of my way u pesant" I'm 5'10 bitch deal with it !! 
 I even sleep with them babies on, Hell I even take a shower wearing them... just like the Jedi has it's own power.. I get my power through my shoes.


Just wondering who else needs to get these shoes... as they are life changing & I might be willing to send u a free pair


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Aug 8, 2012)

i know what your saying brother (well maybe not about sleeping with the elevator shoes) but the rest for sure ... having a good or positive attitude is everything isnt it ?

mortality and aging is a weird deal bro. can really get some people down to say the least.


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 8, 2012)

I have socks older than you....


----------



## Mr P (Aug 8, 2012)

lol,  that's why we have gh to reverse aging but yes gotta keep a positive attitude


----------



## Mr P (Aug 8, 2012)

63Vette said:


> I have socks older than you....



sell them as antics on ebay


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 9, 2012)

You didn't mention your actual age? lol 

I have a good bro who looked like a bodybuilder before he even started lifting... but he was short like 5'6'' (he was like 5'10'' wide though) like a fuckin tree stump lol we played ball together (insane nose guard i tell ya... try to knock over a short built buy like that who has 4 legs and could rep out 405 on bench as a junior in high school)

He got some elevator shoes and then he was 5'9''... and on the filed he wore the 3/4'' cleats that are illegal in most high schools now.

Anyways - most of the world like men who are a bit more "seasoned" - they seem to think men look better as they age so thats a plus bud!


----------



## Jada (Aug 9, 2012)

My brother P we All young bucks will all be in Ur shoes one day. What matters is ur health and  ur moments with ur family.


----------



## Mrs P (Aug 9, 2012)

*AWWWWWW Mr P I feelz ya !!* 
Now, as long as u don't go buying Justin Bieber's t-shirts & skinny jeans I'M GOOD  
Keep wearing your shoes, today is Wed (Bowling night) U did order a pair of bowling elevator shoes, didn't ya ?


----------



## beasto (Aug 9, 2012)

Don't worry P you still got 2" on me i'm barely 5'8" but i'm young buckin it...I age slow people always think i'm younger but have had some grey hairs since 17 haha.


----------



## Illtemper (Aug 9, 2012)

The older I get, I've just learned to say fuck it! The thought of, 'you only live once' really plays a roll in my life now. I even think of what I wanna have on my bucket list so I can start knocking them off of it. It's weird thinking but almost better at the same time.

 At 33 I absolutely do look a million times better now than I did back then. I seen a few picks of me and couldnt believe how skinny I was and
 how unmuscular I actually was too. I used to think I was big back then...... LOL!!


----------



## Mr P (Aug 9, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> You didn't mention your actual age? lol
> 
> I have a good bro who looked like a bodybuilder before he even started lifting... but he was short like 5'6'' (he was like 5'10'' wide though) like a fuckin tree stump lol we played ball together (insane nose guard i tell ya... try to knock over a short built buy like that who has 4 legs and could rep out 405 on bench as a junior in high school)
> 
> ...




I'm 40  and slowly decomposing (



Jadakiss said:


> My brother P we All young bucks will all be in Ur shoes one day. What matters is ur health and  ur moments with ur family.



true,  but I want to keep wearing these shoes it gives me an edge 



Mrs P said:


> *AWWWWWW Mr P I feelz ya !!*
> Now, as long as u don't go buying Justin Bieber's t-shirts & skinny jeans I'M GOOD
> Keep wearing your shoes, today is Wed (Bowling night) U did order a pair of bowling elevator shoes, didn't ya ?



Whaaaaaat ?? I would be all over them skinny jeans, if I could only make my fat ass fit into them


----------



## Mr P (Aug 9, 2012)

beasto said:


> Don't worry P you still got 2" on me i'm barely 5'8" but i'm young buckin it...I age slow people always think i'm younger but have had some grey hairs since 17 haha.



damn bro I don't want to sound like a spammer, get them elevator shoes it feels good



Illtemper said:


> The older I get, I've just learned to say fuck it! The thought of, 'you only live once' really plays a roll in my life now. I even think of what I wanna have on my bucket list so I can start knocking them off of it. It's weird thinking but almost better at the same time.
> 
> At 33 I absolutely do look a million times better now than I did back then. I seen a few picks of me and couldnt believe how skinny I was and
> how unmuscular I actually was too. I used to think I was big back then...... LOL!!



lol, I do look much more massive and leaner then I was 23, thats why I overcame this crisis, that and the elevator shoes is the reason I feel more confidant


----------



## HH (Aug 9, 2012)

You need to get your self a bright yellow or red corvette convertible! 

You still got about 50 years left,no big deal man lol everyday above ground, is a good day.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 9, 2012)

HH said:


> You need to get your self a bright yellow or red corvette convertible!
> 
> You still got about 50 years left,no big deal man lol everyday above ground, is a good day.



x2x on the vette


im almost 28 and i literally have 20% gray hair lol....

dont mind, my girl kinda likes it.


----------



## Jawey (Aug 9, 2012)

Hilarious thread haha, I'd be afraid of those elevator shoes... I dont know about me being 6'6" and towering over everybody even more... NO ELEVATOR SHOES FOR ME!


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 9, 2012)

As long as you take care of yourself and are fit you are gtg brothers. I have a LOT of silver in my hair and I get compliments on it all the time. Some women like older men and it's like everything else- there is always someone younger and someone older so just enjoy where you are now. Life is good and the older I have gotten the BETTER my life has gotten... 

I am 54 my wife is 37 and financially, health wise and emotionally I have never been in a better position. Simply be the best you can be every day and be good to everyone you come in contact with and watch how good things get for you! 

Vette


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 9, 2012)

man every day is better than the last


----------



## grind4it (Aug 9, 2012)

Lmao, yea bro. I'm living the mid life crisis. I won't get in to all the details on the open board but I can say this I got a 600hp vette, new clothes an I pound GH like its going out of style.

Good luck bro, try to keep your mind right. People tell me it gets better but IDK, it started at 37 and I'm 42. Some times it gets in my head bad. When I look in the mirror I still see a 25 year old kid that wants to rule the world....every now and then I catch a glimpse of an old guy looking back at me....like, old deep in the eyes old. When I blink he's gone and the kid is back. I've wounded if at some point the old guy stay and te kid goes, maybe thats when you become old and the crazy mid life shit ends.

Good luck and hit me up if you start felling nutty.

To everyone else I apologize if I got to real, right there.

Grind


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Aug 9, 2012)

wow. that was real shit.


----------



## Mr P (Aug 9, 2012)

Thxs fellas ! I'll just stick to GH, training, eating well & then finally I'm gonna get me a muscle car, thinking about a classic vet silver with black leather


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 9, 2012)

63Vette said:


> As long as you take care of yourself and are fit you are gtg brothers. I have a LOT of silver in my hair and I get compliments on it all the time. Some women like older men and it's like everything else- there is always someone younger and someone older so just enjoy where you are now. Life is good and the older I have gotten the BETTER my life has gotten...
> 
> I am 54 my wife is 37 and financially, health wise and emotionally I have never been in a better position. Simply be the best you can be every day and be good to everyone you come in contact with and watch how good things get for you!
> 
> Vette


 finally someone older lol i am 52


----------



## biggerben692000 (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm 6'2" bro. But I might try them shoes anyway. I think I went through a mid life crisis every time my ex wife and I would separate. I would end up with a much younger girl each time. The new car? Check. I've been divorced since 2006. 
I was locked down for awhile too. A young lady that was 28 moved across the country to visit on weekends. That was nice. I still talk to her. Skype with her. It didn't work out after I got out. I'm kind of a dick...I moved back in with my ex after releasing. We tried it again. Worked for a couple weeks.
I'm with a 33 yr old girl now. I'm 42. She loves me. I'm not that into her unfortunately. I'd like to be.
I saw this beautiful girl at the gym tonight. So pretty. Looked in her late 20's. We smiled at each other a few times. Next time I move in. I fall in love all the time.


----------



## corvettels3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Mr P said:


> Thxs fellas ! I'll just stick to GH, training, eating well & then finally I'm gonna get me a muscle car, thinking about a classic vet silver with black leather



can't go wrong with a vette..


----------



## Mr P (Aug 9, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> I'm 6'2" bro. But I might try them shoes anyway. I think I went through a mid life crisis every time my ex wife and I would separate. I would end up with a much younger girl each time. The new car? Check. I've been divorced since 2006.
> I was locked down for awhile too. A young lady that was 28 moved across the country to visit on weekends. That was nice. I still talk to her. Skype with her. It didn't work out after I got out. I'm kind of a dick...I moved back in with my ex after releasing. We tried it again. Worked for a couple weeks.
> I'm with a 33 yr old girl now. I'm 42. She loves me. I'm not that into her unfortunately. I'd like to be.
> I saw this beautiful girl at the gym tonight. So pretty. Looked in her late 20's. We smiled at each other a few times. Next time I move in. I fall in love all the time.



I hear ya bro life goes on you must have something that is attracting these young female's "good looks saves the day" and thats a plus, I get attraction from women it makes me feel young again, but to me my wife is the only woman  I'm attracted to after 16 years I see her above the food chain if you know what I mean


----------



## Mr P (Aug 9, 2012)

corvettels3 said:


> can't go wrong with a vette..



I think it's time I enjoy a muscle car for my own self esteem


----------



## PFM (Aug 9, 2012)

You old fuck!

Try being as old as me or better yet that guy wrapped up like a mummy, I think they call him Zeek.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 9, 2012)

P I still love you brother and you know that. If you ever need anything you know who to Holla at buddy


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 9, 2012)

Well P Im right behind you 37 btw, I did not get into the cirsis yet but sure will come soon. I order HGH so I can start avoiding some aging signs. Brotha will be at home soon.....


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 9, 2012)

Mr P said:


> Thxs fellas ! I'll just stick to GH, training, eating well & then finally I'm gonna get me a muscle car, thinking about a classic vet silver with black leather



A 63 split window bro.... or go for the rag top if you are still in your mid-life crisis. Might as well go with red and white.   You only live once and I have already told my kids they won't be inheriting anything to get it now. 

Life is good bro.... and as soon as you get through the constraints and insecurity of mid-life it just gets better and better!


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 9, 2012)

you old farts! I'm going to be 45 this month and have never felt better about life in all aspects! (could be the gear though...lol) I have my aches and pains but overall in great health. I'll tell you what I have figured out, gear will be my savior when and if menopause hits hard


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 9, 2012)

Im 45 this year and the roaring forties have to be the best decade ever. More money, more stable and finally the kids are old enough that we can leave them behind when i take the wife out to dinner or for a night away - and i dont have to worry about some young babysitter not looking after the kids properly. I was way to stressed out when i was younger worrying about everything. These days i just enjoy life. And if there is anything about life i dont like - i have the money to fix it.

But buying a muscle car is a very good idea. I want to buy a new SUV this year. I can finally get rid of the family minivan and get a toy for me....


----------



## Oenomaus (Aug 9, 2012)

After reading this thread I feel like a pup, makes me appreciate where I am in life & try not to waste it.


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 10, 2012)

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii632/1kenhorse/mustang.jpg
 speaking of look what followed me home lol


----------



## DF (Aug 10, 2012)

grind4it said:


> Lmao, yea bro. I'm living the mid life crisis. I won't get in to all the details on the open board but I can say this I got a 600hp vette, new clothes an I pound GH like its going out of style.
> 
> Good luck bro, try to keep your mind right. People tell me it gets better but IDK, it started at 37 and I'm 42. Some times it gets in my head bad. When I look in the mirror I still see a 25 year old kid that wants to rule the world....every now and then I catch a glimpse of an old guy looking back at me....like, old deep in the eyes old. When I blink he's gone and the kid is back. I've wounded if at some point the old guy stay and te kid goes, maybe thats when you become old and the crazy mid life shit ends.
> 
> ...



LOL, This is exactly how I feel.  It really sucks when you start seeing all these grey hairs (I call them blonde highlights).  What really freaks me out is seeing fucking hair growing out of my ears....I mean really wtf is that?
Now my GF is 35 and I'm 43.  She wants kids OMFG! I'm too old for all that comes with dealing with a baby.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 10, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> LOL, This is exactly how I feel.  It really sucks when you start seeing all these grey hairs (I call them blonde highlights).  What really freaks me out is seeing fucking hair growing out of my ears....I mean really wtf is that?
> Now my GF is 35 and I'm 43.  She wants kids OMFG! I'm too old for all that comes with dealing with a baby.



when did you get a GF, didn't you just have a thread on dating lines and that chick you met at a reunion or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## DF (Aug 10, 2012)

Jenner said:


> when did you get a GF, didn't you just have a thread on dating lines and that chick you met at a reunion or am I thinking of someone else?



Ummmm, wellll.  Damit Jen you would have to call me out on that. Doh!
The fact is I do have a GF.  We are at a cross road because of the baby issue.


----------



## Hurt (Aug 10, 2012)

Damn you guys are old.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 10, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Ummmm, wellll.  Damit Jen you would have to call me out on that. Doh!
> The fact is I do have a GF.  We are at a cross road because of the baby issue.



hahahahhaha...sorry about that, just wanted to make sure I wasn't losing my mind...happens to us old folks you know! 

Don't do it unless you really want it...not fair to the kids!


----------



## JOMO (Aug 10, 2012)

Time to get a miata Mr.P!! let that sweet cool breeze blow against your hair!


----------



## DF (Aug 10, 2012)

Jenner said:


> hahahahhaha...sorry about that, just wanted to make sure I wasn't losing my mind...happens to us old folks you know!
> 
> Don't do it unless you really want it...not fair to the kids!



I keep going back & forth about it.  I love kids & would be nice to bring up a baby with a woman that is not out of her mind.  Then I keep thinking damn I'm 43.


----------



## JOMO (Aug 10, 2012)

My pops made this beautiful creature known as myself when he was 45yrs old. Not too late Df!


----------



## DF (Aug 10, 2012)

JOMO said:


> My pops made this beautiful creature known as myself when he was 45yrs old. Not too late Df!



Yea, but a baby is so much work & so little sleep.  I get grumpy if I dont get my afternoon naps in.


----------



## Oenomaus (Aug 13, 2012)

ken said:


> http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii632/1kenhorse/mustang.jpg
> speaking of look what followed me home lol



I was expecting a puppy, yet you bought horses. Nice wheels sir.


----------



## BigFella (Aug 13, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> I keep going back & forth about it.  I love kids & would be nice to bring up a baby with a woman that is not out of her mind.  Then I keep thinking damn I'm 43.


Dfeaton, kids are the best thing possible, and I reckon 43 is the perfect age to have them. Go for it - big time.

For the record I had twins when I was 28, another when I was 43, then 48, then 50. I was too young at 28.

And I haven't even started GH!


----------



## BigFella (Aug 13, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> I fall in love all the time.


I'm 50% older than you and can assure you it keeps on happening. I'm in Singapore right now and it's happened to me at least a dozen times today.


----------



## BigFella (Aug 14, 2012)

BigFella said:


> I'm 50% older than you and can assure you it keeps on happening. I'm in Singapore right now and it's happened to me at least a dozen times today.


And at least twenty times today. Glad I'm going home to my wife right now!


----------



## mugzy (Feb 15, 2021)

What happened to Mr P is he still around the boards?


----------



## Kellkell26 (Feb 15, 2021)

If it makes yall feel better, I dated a guy 20 years older than me when I was 23 lol. No it wasn't for money, in fact he convinced me to put a car in my name and he would help make payments (yes I'm a dumbass) and really messed me up financially! Point is, many women including myself like older men because they tend to be more chivalrous and romantic. 
For the first time in a longgg time I just started dating someone under 30 close to my age. It's a nice change but I do notice the differences. (Didn't open my car door or let me walk through the door first, didn't help me with my jacket) the little things I guess. 
Anyways, I'm freaking out getting close to 30. I feel like I'm milk about to spoil! Men on the other hand tend to age like fine wine when they take care of themselves. Take care of your skin, teeth, hands, and feet. The little things age you. 
Hope that helps! Goodnight!


----------



## Sezven (Feb 17, 2021)

I get it. It bugged me a little after I turned 40. I didn't spend a bunch of money on a sports car but did start dating someone in her early 20s. It lasted about a year and was a complete shit show. I definitely gained a new appreciation for women my age.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 18, 2021)

Mr p was a weird guy


----------



## Ped X (Feb 18, 2021)

Wasn't there a misses P as well?


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 18, 2021)

mugzy said:


> What happened to Mr P is he still around the boards?



Mr P was on pills & started up with all kinda nonesense

And yes there was s Mrs P


----------

